
You Wouldn't Know A Walled Garden If It Bit You In The... - terpua
http://www.facebook.com/note.php?note_id=17889461831
======
wmf
Of course, to even read this page requires you to log in to Facebook. Classic.

~~~
jacobbijani
Wasn't that the point? I'll assume it was.

